# Belt squealing! Help!



## Nissan since 1986 (Jul 31, 2021)

I have a 2012 Nissan Rouge. Mileage is 186189. Belt started stealing. Took car to good Ole boy auto repair, had belt changed and pulls cleaned. Was doing great then all the sudden about 2-3 weeks later it starts stealing worse than before. Now, the only time it sqeals is when a/c is on. It also only sqeals when in reverse or drive. Anybody had this issue before?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

At 186K it's probably a weak tensioner.


----------



## Nissan since 1986 (Jul 31, 2021)

Thanks VStar, I check it out.


----------

